# Bill Would Legalize Roadkill Dining



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/montana-bill-legalize-roadkill-dining/story?id=18549790

Well, it's about time !

L & O


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Cuts doen on DOT time!

Ganzer


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If tou take a road kill be prepared to fully clean and process the meat right away. Blood in the meat or stomach contents in the meat will cause spoilage within a couple of hours.


----------

